# CL postings for wheels & looms all over the country



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I was sleuthing around looking for supplies for my looms and came across a few things that others might be interested in looking at, especially with gift buying on peoples minds right now. Nothing is close enough for me but maybe for some of ya'll

I use this site to search all of CL - you do have to pay attention to the dates because the search goes back a while. http://www.allofcraigslist.com/resu...l=allofcraigslist.com/&ref=&ss=1701j293641j12

Here's just a few

This first one is a 36" Leclerc loom and judging by the treadles it's probably a 4 harness. If you look to the right you'll also see a warping board and what looks like two reeds. The price is nice.

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/fod/4781195957.html

This one is also a Leclerc but it's a 48" counterbalance (t says counterbalance in the ad).

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/art/4783328581.html

And this estate sale on Dec 6 in Sacramento, Ca looks to be wonderful! Wheels & looms & parts - I never find sales like this around here :shrug:

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/art/4779895134.html

And this table loom 

http://dayton.craigslist.org/art/4782791685.html

And for someone looking for a 60" loom

https://nh.craigslist.org/art/4781475167.html

Seems like there are a lot of looms in the upper mid section of the country. Maybe because you are so close to the Canadian border? Here's a larger Leclerc. Not sure of the size but it's over 45" and less than 60"

http://nmi.craigslist.org/art/4746397833.html

Seems some parts are missing on this wheel but it sure is cute

http://orlando.craigslist.org/atq/4756140087.html

And this seems like a decent price for the Ashford but I don't know

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/art/4782880737.html

Are these next two Great Wheels?

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/atq/4782684707.html

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/atq/4750343755.html

And then there's this pretty wheel in the NY area

http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/art/4782446660.html

Or how about lessons in the Medford, Or area

http://medford.craigslist.org/crs/4783177232.html

From Cincinnati

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/atq/4781715960.html

I like this wheel in Lincoln

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/atq/4782836453.html

I don't have any idea where Pullman (somewhere in the NW or W north central part of the country?) is but this is a pretty wheel

http://pullman.craigslist.org/tls/4782386536.html

and this is in the Pittsburg area

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/atq/4782129974.html

Here's a Macomber vertical loom in the Tucson area

https://tucson.craigslist.org/atd/4782185869.html

A 60" Clement loom in Vermont

http://burlington.craigslist.org/art/4783096476.html

A 4harness counterbalance (?) loom (I don't know the difference in countermarch and counterbalance but I don't see a hanging beater, which would probably be indicitive of a countermarch) loom in the Reno area

http://reno.craigslist.org/art/4782396731.html

Best as I can tell, this looks exactly like my 22 1/2" Leclerc 4h floor loom

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/art/4782965432.html

I didn't find anything I could use, or even close enough to buy if I wanted. Maybe some of you can find something. IF someone is close enough to get to that estate auction in CA maybe you could post how things go.

And I don't remember, but didn't we have a thread a while back where people posted things they found for sale or trade? Like local classifieds, or ebayclassifieds.com (formerly kijiji but now kijiji is kijiji.ca) or CL or estate auctions/sales or even guild sales of fiber related supplies?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Pullman is eastern Washington. It has a university but can't remember which one.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I found this great wheel, it's about an hour from me, but since I'm on a leave of absence I can't bring myself to spend anything extra, and I haven't fixed my little antique wheel, my husband would probably be a bit unhappy if I brought home another one, haha. He has no idea what a slippery slope this is.

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/atq/4740045612.html


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That wheel in Lincoln is just a SWSO. It is sad.  I've talked to the lady and she is changing her color decor scheme and doesn't want a red wheel anymore.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Omg Jess do you know if that wheel is still available?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FB thank you for posting this, I think. I'd love that look in SF, my brother and sister in law live there. Too bad I'm flat broke


----------



## BrownYaks (Mar 6, 2013)

svenskaflicka said:


> that wheel in lincoln is just a swso. It is sad.  i've talked to the lady and she is changing her color decor scheme and doesn't want a red wheel anymore.


swso?


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

naura said:


> Omg Jess do you know if that wheel is still available?


No idea, just saw the ad. That would be awesome if you got her!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

lambs.are.cute said:


> Pullman is eastern Washington. It has a university but can't remember which one.


It's WSU, Washington State University. My niece goes to school there.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

BrownYaks said:


> swso?


Spinning Wheel Shaped Object. Won't actually make yarn.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Ah thanks. I get the two schools mixed up and it gets me in big trouble from die hard fans of either side so I just don't name them.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh no! ! I don't even have to search any more! 
J/K actually this is a great idea. Just saw something myself was gonna post but didn't know where. 

This seems too good to be true but who knows...but it's in BC
http://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/art/4772765287.html

These reeds are on the west coast, in Canada so unless you're there, shipping might be prohibitive. 
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/art/4720006224.html

Heres a schacht table loom in BC too. Really cheap.
http://bellingham.craigslist.org/art/4751198524.html


I just look.....honest!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Michigan: old leclerc. Not sure if it has a reed, but for $350.....The pedals are really nicely spaced too!
http://jxn.craigslist.org/art/4751421987.html
Another Michigan buy. Counterbalance loom. Strange price? $569, but with some haggling....Looks quite nice. 
http://holland.craigslist.org/art/4726708424.html
Wisconsin: Shacht table loom Pretty good price
http://madison.craigslist.org/art/4774491231.html
Southern IL: Neat table loom. 4H pretty good price
http://carbondale.craigslist.org/art/4740584363.html
Central WI: A neat ad for weavers and spinners
http://appleton.craigslist.org/art/4781675953.html


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

If only my MIL didn't have one that will eventually come my way...

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/atq/4787262205.html


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone recognize this old girl?

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/atq/4762347282.html


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That wheel is missing its maidens! :run:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not actually looking I suppose. Just curious, never seen one like it before!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It's a ******. Swedish or Norwegian or Finnish, I don't know.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> It's a ******. Swedish or Norwegian or Finnish, I don't know.


That would make it Scandinavian! Right  Cool wheel!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Or as we used to say in Minnesota, Scandihoovian


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Columbia Mo: LeClerc Nilus 45 " Counterbalance !!!! $295
If only I didn't have a loom......

http://springfield.craigslist.org/art/4781705216.html


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Seeing as I just bought new combs for $350 (uuuuggggghhhhhh)... someone should really buy these for a steal of a deal. 

http://austin.craigslist.org/art/4767566772.html


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Not craigslist, but looks nice for someone in Maryland
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ant.../251743115206?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item3a9d0f17c6


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Kessenich 4h/6t $300
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/art/4763191566.html
Where is Merton?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like it is just north and west of Milwalkee. Good loom, great price. Is it worth driving 4+ hours? I should check closer to home first


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

If I came home with another loom, several people would call the guys in the white suits and I'd be hauled off to a rubber room. Don't think I'm not tempted. It's probably 2 hours north of me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You must be pretty close to me then Osiris. Hmmm,if I get a loom maybe a day trip down to learn at the knee of an expert newby?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/atq/4720232178.html

Chetek, Wisconsin. 35.00. Looks like a bit of a project but oh the price is right...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow that's probably an old work horse. I hope someone gives it a good home and some TLC.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Wow that's probably an old work horse. I hope someone gives it a good home and some TLC.


 poor old forgotten dear.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Marchie, I'm in Des Plaines IL. Bout 30 miles NW of chgo - right next to Ohare. Would love to help you out. Be glad to drive out for a day. 

Re: the above old loom: Indeed that's a Weavers Delight (Newcomb Loom Co). It's the same loom I have. It doesn't have the fly shuttles either. They're very heavy, very strong looms, but it requires cams to set it up to weave anything. I don't think that loom even has any cams on it! Won't make much! Everything on the loom looks super dry or very rusty. I'm afraid it is beyond any reasonable efforts besides 'spare parts'. 

I rescued one and it's ready for warping. I'm still looking for the extra cams. And they aren't easy to come by.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Now this is beautiful. Fly shuttles and all!
http://bloomington.craigslist.org/art/4759456667.html
It's well worth it tho.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If i had that sort of spare money and room for a 60" I would need tot move. As it is I think a 45" would be way too big for this little house. Ideally I'll have my own looms one day soon from MN.

You ARE close


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Thought some might be interested in this, Greenwood, IN. Just outside of Indianapolis. Same guy has several older wheels for sale.

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/atq/4804341568.html


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That little ebony wheel is almost EXACTLY like mine! The ivory work is almost identical. (Except the there is a little bit more on mine. ) How cool is that?!?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

See? It's so similar!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

S.C - Neat!
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/art/4790219611.html

N.C 
Here's another monster of a barn loom. Price is right tho!
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/atq/4783256945.html

And another....
http://eastnc.craigslist.org/atq/4778155280.html

Ooooo boy! Serious weaver tool! Fly shuttle and all!
http://eastnc.craigslist.org/art/4794195456.html

And finally the best of all!
http://york.craigslist.org/hsh/4800987402.html

:facepalm: :hysterical:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Kelsey that's a work of art! GORGEOUS. The inlay!!! Someone was a serious woodworker making a tool for a serious spinner! You can see the *love* that went into making that wheel!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, DBA there are some beautiful wheels there! I love the big walking wheel. Oh to have space for something like that! 

Osiris, the "best of all" hehehehe Ya gotta love it!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmmmmm......can't weave much on that!
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/atq/4815839764.html

Hmmmmm.....this one either! 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/atq/4804718498.html

A Sabina! With a sectional!
http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/atq/4808490771.html

A Newcomb Studio. Nice shape.
http://seks.craigslist.org/art/4796894665.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That first "real" loom  is super sweet, great price too.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah it's kinda funny what pops up for 'loom'. I thought that great wheel was cool tho. Not sure it's functional, but from 1803, I'd like to _have_ a piece that old. 215 years!

If I do get another loom (I should say _when_) it'll be a counterbalance. Gentler on the warp. Raises AND lowers to create the shed. Not as much stress on the thread.

Found a barter page for looms & such. 
http://www.angelfire.com/me2/BARTERPAGE/looms.html


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

SGW auction. Looks like about a 36 inch. Vintage, but neat! Colorado pickup only
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Large-Vintage-Wooden-Loom---PICK-UP-ONLY-19336842.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Osiris what terms do you use when searching on SGW?


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I try several. I use 'weaving' or 'loom' when looking for looms. Usually 'yarn' or 'cone yarn' if looking for supplies. Problem with loom is that everything _heirloom _comes up with it. Usually only a couple pages tho.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I usually do "weaving loom". But when I did that yesterday nothing came up and clearly there was at least one on their site. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

That is an addicting site !! It's where I got my 4 shaft , probably because it was "pick up only " !


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Miz Mary, It is addictive! I got my little four shaft table loom from there too - for $37!!! Took a day off from work, drove down to Indy and picked it up. That was a *great* little loom. I really miss it! You can do a lot more on overhead levers than you can with floor treadles. It's tough to pedal 2 or three at once. Lots easier on the fingers. 

N. Wisc: Beka 8 shaft $800
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/for/4761248364.html

Whoa! I complete Weavers Delight! Not sure if there are extras
http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/for/4811451469.html

And another one!
http://stcloud.craigslist.org/atq/4806698701.html
Problem is there is a weft strip roller that goes with these looms - usually missing. Without it, you're stuck trying to jam weft into those metal shuttles and it doesn't come out smoothly. It's probably the reason the fly shuttles were removed on many of them (including mine)
This is the filling machine for the Weavers delight. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/205414..._language=en&gclid=CMz23aWR_MICFRJlfgodBnQAkQ

Was an amazing rug loom at one time. Without the fly shuttles or the winder, you can still weave with it. You just need to use long boat/stick shuttles.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/art/4833352479.html

If you can pick it up by 1/10/15, it's FREE!!

This beautiful oak loom was hand made in Grand Junction, CO. It is an oak, 4 (four) harness, counter balance loom that is strong enough to be a rug loom if hooked to the floor. Dimensions are 52" tall, 50" wide and 41" deep
The loom was given to me by my aunt and I just don't have the time to learn how to use it. I would love it if it were being used!
The pedals (I'm not a weaver, so I don't know the term) were twisted in the last move, but my aunt assured me that someone who knows how to loom can untwist them easily.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Darn! Posting deleted by its author! Guess someone snatched that one up!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

breaks my heart to see so many dusty old looms. 

I can't go to an auction where there is one without having to talk myself OUT of saving it and lugging it home. 

One of these days, I have little doubt, that one of these old works-horses will find it's way into my cabin.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH what happened to the loaner you were going to get?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

oh I had it - for over a year. And I read all the books and I realized that I am not ready to weave - yet. I figure when my eyes go and my carpal tunnel cripples me and I can't spin because of arthritis, maybe THEN I'll be a weaver. 

I returned the loom because I felt guilty for not using her - and my friend sold her -which is fine. 

Not ready yet.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

WIHH!
When your eyes go??- you won't be able to thread the heddles!
When CT cripples you?? - you won't be able to throw the shuttle!

What's this "READY" stuff??? You're not giving yourself enough credit m'lady!
Weaving is _very very_ simple. It's the dressing the loom that many shy away from. I know I did! But once I tackled it, it actually is just as enjoyable as the weaving, even moreso at times because you're constantly doing something _different_ thru the whole process. The weaving is just pedaling and throwing - and to me it gets boring sometimes. 
You're making beautiful fibers from raw materials and making beautiful items from your fibers. Weaving is just another venue. 
Weaving: thread goes from _HERE_ to _THERE _and gets crossed by thread going from _HERE _to_ THERE_. Now how complicated is that??? 

WIHH, I KNOW you could do it! If I can do it!!! A year ago I had zero interest or knowledge. ZIP NADA. And I didn't even want to! If you ever have the opportunity again, just go for it. I promise you, you won't regret it. You're 'ready' when you say 'I want to'. 

And there's a saying among weavers, You're not a weaver until you've "lost the cross". 
So far....knock on wood...I'm not a weaver!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What does "lost the cross" mean?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Kasota, when you wind a warp for a harness loom you wind it on pegs, and when you start you wind it over and under pegs to make a "cross". This helps keep your threads in order so when you "sley" the reed, that everything is in the same order that you warped in. Your cross keeps everything lined up. I should probably not say it but so far I've not yet lost a cross. You can also wind a warp for a rh loom the same way but I find direct warping easier for rh looms.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry Kasota, a cross is the method of keeping your thread in order for threading, sleying and weaving. It's also called a lease. 
http://peggyosterkamp.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/feb07 tip_2a.jpg

FB, I've had to 're-create' a cross, cuz stupid me pulled out the lease sticks after warping, but so far haven't lost one. Miz Mary said she had to do that too once. Great experience! I think overcoming the problems are often times more fun than the weaving itself. 

WIHH, you would make an *excellent* weaver with your experience in fiber. Anyone who can turn fuzz into beautiful yarn and that yarn into such great hand made items could certainly turn beautiful yarn into equally nice cloth! 

I'm with you on the heartbreaking photos of beautiful old looms going to rot. I wish I had a pole barn where I could store a bunch.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

"Sley a reed" means to threat the reed with the warp threads.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

You tell her Osiris!! WIHH - you WILL be weaving one of these days. I had found a LeClerc Dorothy table loom on Craigslist about 6 years ago, and just KNEW one day I would want to do it. 

The whole warping thing sooooo intimidated me, that the loom sat in the attic for years! A weaver in our Guild offered a 'class' on weaving 2 years ago - I was hooked!

I remember another new weaver from my Guild telling me that one day I would love the WHOLE process (winding the warp, sleying the reed, threading the heddles - it all seemed so TEDIOUS to me!)

Well, I LOVE the whole process now! I agree with you Osiris, that sometimes the weaving itself can be a little boring haha! Both of my looms are nekked right now - need to fix that problem! 

Can't wait for the weaving questions from WIHH haha! It'll be awesome!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YUP, I have lost the cross 3 times in one project ..... I actually like the threading/warping /deciding on a project more than the weaving ! It's fun learning, even if Im slower in this than spinning/knitting !! WIHH, its a lot of fun !!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Miz Mary! I bow to you!!! You've the patience of Job! 3 times! I would have had a big bunch of string in the garbage can! ;-) 

Well, I guess it's unanimous then! WIHH MUST try weaving sometime soon! If she weren't so derned far, I'd drive up there myself and wind a few warps with her! 

WIHH, You'll do it. Just don't be intimidated by it *in any way*. It's just friggin string! The worst thing that can happen is you pull it all off and try again! The best thing is, you're weaving! I was going to suggest, like PKBoo said, if you can get you hands on an RH or a table loom to try things out. Start small scale and you'll want a biggun' soon.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Found this one in the Portland, Oregon area.
http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/art/4841850370.html


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I saw one on SGW but I think it was decorative and it had a cracked wheel and I think some missing parts. Worth a laugh....I mean a _LOOK!_
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Wooden-Vintage-Styled-Yarn-Spinning-Loom-19495847.html

But they finally got a real loom in!
Sacramento:
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Vintage-Weavers-Loom-19503720.html
Spokane SGW has a little 2S LeClerc
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Nilus-Leclerc-Loom-19513794.html
2 in fact!
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Nilus-Leclerc-Loom-19513794.html
Oregon has another
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Nilus-Leclerc-Loom-19513794.html
Those gooves! This is a tension box for a loom - has nothing to do with carding fiber.
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewitem-sugg.asp?itemid=19463518

Cant tell much from these pics, but for $75...
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/art/4841225413.html

Nice: http://duluth.craigslist.org/atq/4820310367.html
VERY nice:http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/art/4829743999.html
HD: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/art/4833838917.html
A Newcomb Studio: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/art/4802206466.html
Ewewww....http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/art/4796040852.html

Hmmm: take your pick! 
http://duluth.craigslist.org/for/4810043440.html
And a good old Union Rug loom! 
http://bemidji.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=loom&sort=rel


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure if it was posted, but the FEB page has lots of things for sale all over the country. Neat stuff - fun to just look!!
http://teaherbmilksoaps.angelfire.com/FEBPHome.html


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow!!! 
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/art/4846609519.html

If only I didn't have 2 already.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Deleted by author


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

RE: Wow.....it was a no-name (possibly an "Allen") counterbalance, 4S 6T...like 52 inch. Came with 2 reeds for $200!!! And foldable! 
You have no idea how hard it was to talk myself out of it!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Another WOW! I've never seen anything like this. It's no longer for sale but it's a real work of art! Found it on another website. 
http://secondwindjewelry.com/jewelry-weaving-blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/gorgeous-loom.jpg


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for posting that picture. That's got to be the prettiest loom I ever ever seen! 

I'll bet you are just drooling....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! What did it sell for?


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Have no idea how much. It's definitely one-of-a-kind. The article and link was from 2013 - just said 'page not available'. What a gorgeous pile of sticks tho eh? It looks like you could roll it around!! And I bet it's all cherry. Yeah I was droolin'. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Now this is a loom! 4/6 Newcomb studio. And the price is good!
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/art/4866851322.html

If only I didn't have that white elephant of a WD.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Why do I not have the money or the vehicle to get such a thing. It would be worth the day trip to get her.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Gone...


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Whoa! Just for the originality and historicity. And the BOOKS! Only two harness - but 10 pedals??? Add-a-shaft??? Never seen a warp beam up over the back like that either. 
http://desmoines.craigslist.org/art/4854826190.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

At my guild meeting on Monday someone had a 40" 6 treadle loo for sale with lots of extras for $400. I wanted to Fue on the spot wishing I had the money


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Marchi, when I get ready to sell the Artisat I'll pm you first. We'll see what we can do for you. Where exactly in MI are you? Just curious. I'm like 30 mi outside of Chgo.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I live in the Zoo Osiris, and I don't mean the number of animals I have, although........


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> I live in the Zoo Osiris, and I don't mean the number of animals I have, although........


:huh: That's okay, I live in the woods! LOL In a house tho....
Do you mean like KALAMA-zoo? Or the Detroit Zoo? What city is the zoo located in? Just to get an idea of delivery mileage ;-)

PM me if you want.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! Kalamazoo!!!! Silly man, Detroit is called The 'D' . And Kalamazoo is called The "Zoo". Or "Kzoo" . I hail from The 'D' but live in The Zoo. I suppose it's all local sayings, sorry.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey....sorry! I thought maybe ....well maybe you were a zoo caretaker or something.... LOL. So it's only 3 hr drive. 

Right now I have a 2 scarf warp on the Artisat, (check current projects) but after that it's ready to go. If you're interested, I'll PM you and we can work something out. It's you or CL! LOL.....I'll post it as an AD! I have lots of pics too. And you've seen what it can do. About 2 weeks or so. No pressure Marchi. If you can't or don't want to, I won't be upset. I'd just like to see you get a loom. You'll go nuts! It SOOOO much fun.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Neat 4 harness CB loom in Iowa. Decent price and negotiable. 
http://masoncity.craigslist.org/art/4914862755.html


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

OHIO: Nice CB loom. Even better price
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/art/4929203337.html


Not bad. I'd work on the price tho.
http://tricities.craigslist.org/art/4928126707.html


Nice package for the price!!!
http://greensboro.craigslist.org/atq/4934676195.html

And what's left of a Grand Dame from yesteryear. Although anyone serious about building one would have a nice foundation.
http://hickory.craigslist.org/atq/4921022777.html



Now I'd give you $400 for the stove behind it!
http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/fuo/4917623211.html

Looks like a 2 harness - but 6 pedals!?!? Pretty nifty!
http://asheville.craigslist.org/art/4937392391.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

For some reason, and I can't remember why I have been told to avoid CB looms. They are good for rugs but..... I can't remember what the but is and I can't remember who gave me this advice or where I read it. What's your opinion?


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

No experience here, but everything I've _read_ about CB looms says they're better on the warp than Jack looms. Pretty sure Jack loom is an American invention. The 'rugs' thing is determined by the *heft* of the wood on the loom. You need a STRONG beat for rugs and the loom has to stand up to it. The Weavers delight weight about 300 lbs. and it's a jack loom. CB or jack - rugs need hefty wood. 

The problem with jack (from what I've read) is that is raises the warp ALL in one direction (up), whereas, the CB loom drops AND raises the warp to create the shed-putting a lesser stress on the warp. Just what I've read. I'd like to sit down at a CB sometime just to mess with it and see if there's a tension difference.

That said, I have 3 jack looms and have only broken ONE warp thread so far (knock on wood). I've raised the back beam on the Artisat 1 1/2" though, to get a better shed. So far it's working. Gonna do the same on the Nilus once it starts up. I like Jack, but I'd definitely like to try CB as most of Europe is CB and CM.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Also it becomes problematic to have more than four frames in a CB.

With four frames you introduce the need for a "shed regulator" if you want to have an unbalanced number of frames raised/lowered, e.g. a 1/3 twill.

It can be a pain keeping all the mechanics trued up!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

kkbinco said:


> Also it becomes problematic to have more than four frames in a CB. With four frames you introduce the need for a "shed regulator" if you want to have an unbalanced number of frames raised/lowered, e.g. a 1/3 twill. It can be a pain keeping all the mechanics trued up!


Now that you mention it KKB, I haven't seen many CB looms with more than 4. Makes sense. Personally I like the jack and there are lots of 8 shaft jacks. Just have to have a good strong warp. I'm a little skiddish with the CB and especially CM and draw looms with all those tie-ups. If everything is running fine, great, but it looks mighty confusing to me.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Granted with a CM you have to tie every frame to every treadle used, you simply make a choice of using the rising tie or the sinking tie for that frame on that treadle. I'm thinking (with no practical experience) that's a minor point for the advantage of less stress on the warp.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

HD loom in Springfield IL. Only 4 pedals tho. Odd. 
http://springfieldil.craigslist.org/art/4927865699.html

3 rug looms! Priced a bit high for 2 harness. 
http://bn.craigslist.org/art/4917604195.html
But rug warp for a STEAL! Hmmm.

And a Sears Roebuck rug loom. Supposed to have been a fairly good loom. 
http://louisville.craigslist.org/art/4887925059.html

LOL....love the description. Shame though, was beautiful at one time. 
http://nashville.craigslist.org/atq/4882822553.html

Spinners! Look! A spinning loom!
http://nashville.craigslist.org/atq/4880514064.html
That must be the 'warp-winder-wheel'!

And a homemade wheel!
http://westky.craigslist.org/art/4881711609.html

Good loom - good price!
http://tricities.craigslist.org/art/4928126707.html


OHhhh what a beauty! No fly shuttle on this one either. But look at those gorgeous cams! LOL
http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/art/4936553207.html
I think the cast iron mechanism is what drove people to remove it. Also added a lot of weight.
Lexi's LeClerc fly shuttle is the European method - overhead with ropes. Much lighter and better control.

And the best for last: Barbara V! Strange loom but 12 shafts! Nice looking and it has a built in trapeze! 
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/art/4925768610.html


----------

